# I need free games



## Phluxy (Jan 13, 2006)

gimme gimme links


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Have you Googled?

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=free+mac+games&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

It's a little difficult to recommend any free games, since we don't know what you like -- board games?  Adventure games?  Crappy games?  Good games?


----------



## kinc (Jan 14, 2006)

Try HERE


----------



## eko (Jan 26, 2006)

i would  like free adventure /action /soccer for my macosx


----------



## fryke (Jan 26, 2006)

then search.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 26, 2006)

Google Is Your Friend&#8482;


----------



## Fran Lawson (Jan 26, 2006)

Try tucows


----------



## IceDigger (Jan 28, 2006)

Supertux is an awesome Super Mario World clone for windows/linux/MAC.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2006)

Have you tried Neverball?  It's similar to Marble Blast Gold.  There's also AlephOne, which is the open source version of Bungie's Marathon series.


----------



## ex2bot (Jan 29, 2006)

Descent !! free and ported to OS X. If you remember Descent 1, 2 and 3 from the olden days, you'll know what I'm talking about. Yeah! If not, it's a classic 3d shooter released not too long after the original Doom was released back in the early 90's. 

True 3d, very playable, addictive

Now free and OS X native. Check it out at www.applexnet.com. Look for an article on D2X-XL. _Be sure to read carefully and get the original game data too._ 

Others: 

Doom Legacy - OS X native Ultimate Doom with hires textures
Noiz2a (or something like that) - a tripped-out Galaga
America's Army - free first-person shooter designed by the U.S. Army

By the way, here's a suggestion for searching for Mac games. In Google, type "free mac games" without the quotes. Also, you can generally play online games, Java, Flash, etc.

Doug


----------



## chevy (Jan 29, 2006)

Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/

Not the kind of game I prefer but impressive graphics.


----------



## easterhay (Jan 29, 2006)

Some classics here: http://mac.the-underdogs.org/index.php?show=alpha


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 29, 2006)

i was going to reccomend that.  they have monkey island 1 + 2 on there....


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jan 29, 2006)

tried apple yet?


----------



## fryke (Jan 30, 2006)

easterhay: "Disclaimer: Mac Garden does not claim rights to any software on the site. To the best of our knowledge, these titles have been discontinued by their publishers. If you know otherwise, please contact us and we will remove them accordingly. Thank you for your attention." --- That's quite near to a "dark zone" considering our board rules... I'd say that most of these games' copyrights have _not_ been revoked, even though they're "abandoned".


----------



## easterhay (Jan 31, 2006)

Apologies, wasn't thinking, didn't mean to dally with the Dark Zone


----------



## easterhay (Jan 31, 2006)

urm...drunk...trying to erase bolshy post. Let's see if this works...
easterhay


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Mar 11, 2006)

I came across this thread today, has a list of some absolute gem freeware and open source Mac games:

http://emuscene.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1147&sid=fa88e892a78c492d4a4508c8ed60a171


----------



## elinash7 (Mar 16, 2006)

http://www.macgamesandmore.com/

good site for board games, etc. 
I found a goban game on there that is rad, though the computer thinks in real time. I guess that makes it authentic. 

Also, version tracker.com lists top game downloads.


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 9, 2006)

go to apple.com click on mac osx and then click on downloads
there should be demos shareware and freeware apps!


----------



## spkrman (Apr 25, 2006)

Some new stuff I found: Enigmo (1 and 2). Different, but cool. Captain Bumper (old school side scroller, kinda fun), Platypus (ditto), These are shareware titles. Check MacSoft and Macplay.com., too.


----------

